# 4th



## C Nash (Jul 1, 2008)

Hope all are going to have a great 4th and enjoy our great country even though we may not be able to purchase the fuel to go farther than our back yards:laugh: . We are going to cook a whole pig over a open pit and it will take all night. Have to turn it ever 30 minutes to keep the hickory coals from burning it. Used to do it ever 4th but haven't for the last few years. Kids are after me to do it again and I told them I would show them how but this old body might not make it all night anymore. Whew, them ribs are something about 2AM.Have a hard time the next day explaing to all that went to bed that that darn pig had no ribs. I look like a caveman ripping them out and slinging greese everywhere. Nothing as good as a good crisp pig skin and a little salt. Happy early 4th all:approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 1, 2008)

Re: 4th

Wow, where you cooking that pig Nash, you might have company.

We are planning to go to my sister in laws.  We are going to have ribs also, but not cooked like that.  Also burgers and Hot dogs.  Some will take a swim in the lake and later we will watch fireworks over that lake.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 1, 2008)

Re: 4th

We're camping on Lake Conroe Texas and expecting several local communities around the lake to put a fine display of fireworks into the air.

I'm hoping to have a hamburger or hotdog on the grill, too!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Re: 4th

Damn ,, Nash u eat like GTS does when he's camping ,, but as for me ,, i closing down thursday thru monday ,, and for us ,, we are planning some steaks and fish grilled out ,, just like tex and Ken ,,, and i'll be laying on the pool those 3 days ,, and my son is gonna do the fireworks for us ,, already bought about 100 bucks worth ,,, they are leagal in our county and city ,,, so to all of u have a great 4th ,, and remember all our soldiers that are keeping it a way that we can celebrate this fine Independence day  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## cwishert (Jul 2, 2008)

Re: 4th

I would love to have some of that pig it sounds delicious.  We have company coming from Dallas and Florida so we will be staying at home and having Fajitas with all the trimmings.  There is a burn ban down here so the fireworks will be very limited.  The community quit putting on a show a few years back when they could get no sponsorship.  We live out in the "country" so it is legal to do fireworks but it is too dry so there will be a fine if the fire department catches anyone doing aerial fireworks like bottle rockets and things like that.  But we will be at home so we will have plenty of adult beverages on hand.  We can sit back and watch and see if any of the neighbors are brave enough to shoot off any fire works.  It usually is a big show around our neighborhood when there is not a burn ban.  I think some of the neighbors try to compete with each other to see who can do the biggest, and the loudest.  Not us though we just usually do a few and then watch every body else.


----------



## krautdog (Jul 2, 2008)

RE: 4th

The pig roast sounds great, a friend of mine built this huge contraption out of stainless steel to roast a pig, he has some kind of ultra slow speed motor to turn the pig. We're planning on the usual, burgers, brats. Etc but one day we are doing kabobs on the grill. As for beverages, I work for Buckeye Brewing and I just bottled up a few batches of our summertime beer called '76 IPA. It's big and bitter, my favorite drink when the weather gets hot. Might have a bocce ball tournament, if the fish aren't biting. Have a happy 4th everyone!

Cheers


----------



## utmtman (Jul 2, 2008)

Re: 4th

Going to the sister in laws for a BBQ on the 4th in Seattle.  Not sure what they be BBQing.  Dont see them enough to know whats happening.   Hope you have a great 4th people and enjoy that pig Nash and have a great holiday.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 2, 2008)

Re: 4th

We will be going to the coast for some fishing and a lot of BBQ. Matagorda is also under a burn ban. But suspect a lot of fireworks out on the beach..
Be safe everyone and have a great 4th.


----------



## rjf7g (Jul 2, 2008)

Re: 4th

I was planning on smoking some ribs on the 4th at my place at Smith Mountain Lake.  Kenneth has been there (or sent his guys there) since I have - I lost the awning again while I was out of state on business...on the 5th, the campground will have a golf cart parade/decoration contest (we won last year), then a potluck picnic (taking pasta salad to it), followed by a couple of hours of karaoke.  I am on vacation the following week and will stay at the lake the whole time. 

Stay safe, have fun, and count your blessings.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 2, 2008)

Re: 4th

Well there has been a damper put on our 4th.  Brother in law passe away this morning but I know he would want us to go ahead with plans. He had a kedney removed which was cancer and just never pulled through.  Guess 81 years took their toll.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Re: 4th

Happy 4th everyone!!!! We had a big blow out last weekend here at the house. We celebrated mine and son-n-law mother birthday. This weekend my son is coming home for a few days and his fav meal is ribs, so Nash that what I will start doing tomorrow., also the usual stuff steaks burgers hot dogs. Rod I 'lll be in the pool as well, and since I don't work anymore I am spending more time in it. I changed it over to a salt water pool and that the best, if you don't have one do change it ,it worth the money. Also let not forget why we are celebrating the 4th, and keep our hero's (everyone in uniform) in our prayers. HAPPY 4th EVERYONE AND BE CAREFUL


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Re: 4th

hey sorry to here that Nash ,, but as u said " he would want u to go on woth the plans ,, ,,, and to all have a safe and happy 4th    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jul 3, 2008)

Re: 4th

Shadow, be careful at Matagorda.  Lots of bad stuff has happened there in the past few months and last summer also.  I personally don't like that beach.  Every time we have been there has been some sort of incident.  Luckily for us it has not been that serious but after the last time we went and one of the people that was with us was hit by a wrecker driver (long story), we have not been back.  I would rather travel to Galveston if you want sand or to Magnolia Beach if it is the fishing you are looking for.  JMO but be careful     :blackeye:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Re: 4th

Nash sorry to hear about your brother-n-law. I know it's been a hard year on you , but keep he chin up and keep on enjoying camping when you can, Also enjoy the ribs and the family the 4th and every day the sun comes up. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 6, 2008)

Re: 4th

Does anyone want some roasted pig!  Why is it harder for me to sit up all night than it was 20 years ago?  That pig didn't have a rib or any pig skin left by morning :laugh: . Turned out great and didn't even use all the hickory wood I had cut. Left the head on whil roasting this time and the women folks didn't appriciate that  . teenagers didn't show up to help so I had to sit and turn all night but I got first choice on the ribs and skins :laugh:  Now just need a couple extra cholestroil tablets and I'll be ready to go  :bleh: . Yes hollis it has been a rough year or past several year with the passing of my daughters Mother-in-law, my Mother-in-law, My Mother and now a Brother-in-law.  Just helps to know they are in a better place where there is no suffering.


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 6, 2008)

Re: 4th

Chelse, if I lived a little closer, I'd have been there to help turn that pip and of course, help make sure it tasted ok by morning.  We know what you mean about a rough few years.  We lost 5 family members in a three year span that just about done us in.  We lost Linda's Two Sisters, both their Husbands and her Father in that span.  Got to the point we did not want to answer the telephone.  Like ya said, if helps known that they are together again and in a better place just waiting for the big reunion when we all get there.  God bless our troops, their families


----------



## Shadow (Jul 7, 2008)

Re: 4th

We got back yesterday. Never even put the boat in the water. Got some kind of sinus infection. All I could do was hang out at the trailer. Did ride the beach a couple of times. 
    Carol, sorry about your problems at Matagorda. It's known more for it's great fishing than it's beach. The beach is not well maintained, but is a real good beach for surf fishing. After 3 mile cut you will need a 4x4.  Matagorda is having some growing pains right now. Lots of development going on. Got the new RV Park at the jetty. A new bridge replacing the old swing bridge. Condo's popping up everywhere. Never thought I would see the day. But I still got my old t-shirt..  Matagorda. a quaint little drinking town with a fishing problem..  

   Sure would have liked to taste some of that pig Chelse. Could you send me some in a PM??


----------



## C Nash (Jul 7, 2008)

Re: 4th

Sorry Shadow that pig has disapeared for some reason   Wait, I do still have the head  . No one wanted it :laugh: Funny they all eat the other end :laugh: Hope you are over the virus


----------

